# Shacked City Adventure Path in Eberron PBeM



## zibeck (Jul 30, 2005)

Looking for players for a PBeM featuring the Shackled City Adventure Path set in Eberron. The DM is strongly encouraging wizards or sorcerers, but this is not a requirement. Please contact bwebieler@verizon.net or goto http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/DungeonsOfCauldron/ for more information including char gen.


----------

